# XFCE4 en Desktop Iconen

## Burnout

Yow,

daarnet runde ik XFCE4 en Idesk om wat iconen op mijn desktop te zetten. Dat vormt precies een probleem want xfcedesktop staat voor idesk waardoor ge de iconen niet ziet.

Zijn er nog andere toepassingen voor iconen _netjes_ op uw desktop te zetten of is er een manier om idesk tesamen met xfcedesktop te laten draaien, want nu moet ik die telkens killen.

Greetz  :Smile: 

----------

## Q-collective

Je hebt nautilus, maar dat vind ik persoonlijk nogal een kutproggie met z'n 12 000 bugs enzo   :Confused: 

Trouwens, wie boeit nou desktop icons? Ik leef erg prettig zonder ze  :Very Happy: 

(ja ik run ook xfce 4.1.99.3  :Razz: )

----------

## Burnout

Hmja, ik denk dat het een van de vele gewoonten is.

Hoe kunt ge standaard bij het laden van xfce xfdesktop niet loaden en nautilus wel?

----------

## Burnout

Dan toch maar nautilus aant draaien  :Confused:  vermits er niet echt veel andere oplossingen zijn. Op andere plaatsen las ik dat rox een oplossing kan zijn, maar dat is alleen een filebrowser bij mij.

----------

## frenkel

Rox kan ook icoontjes weergeven ja, maar dan moet je nog xfcedesktop uitzetten. Als ik jou was zou ik ergens in de opstart scripts, waarschijnlijk in /etc/X11/Sessions/ het starten van xfcedesktop uitzetten. Je kunt daarna met een programma'tje als feh gewoon een achtergrond instellen en je kunt iDesk gebruiken voor pictorgrammen.

Succes,

Frank

----------

## bartden

Idesk is heel handing voor desktop icons

----------

## frenkel

 *bartden wrote:*   

> Idesk is heel handing voor desktop icons

 

Misschien handig als je de topic leest...

----------

## Burnout

Lol, ik startte ooit deze topic. Guess what? Ik gebruik ondertussen al een lange tijd XFCE zonder desktop icons, voor nix nodig.  :Smile: 

----------

## Q-collective

 *Burnout wrote:*   

> Lol, ik startte ooit deze topic. Guess what? Ik gebruik ondertussen al een lange tijd XFCE zonder desktop icons, voor nix nodig. 

 

Precies, desktop icons is bloat  :Smile: 

----------

## frenkel

 *Q-collective wrote:*   

>  *Burnout wrote:*   Lol, ik startte ooit deze topic. Guess what? Ik gebruik ondertussen al een lange tijd XFCE zonder desktop icons, voor nix nodig.  
> 
> Precies, desktop icons is bloat 

 

Ik gebruik ze ook niet  :Razz: 

----------

## aidy

Er bestaat zo iets als de XFCE sessionmanager weetjewel, je doet gewoon 'killall xfdesktop' start je icoontjesdesktop programma, sla je sessie op en voila!

----------

## jakamaka

twm > *       :Razz: 

----------

## OneInchMen

Xffm 4.3.3.1 kan icons op de desktop zetten... Dit wordt later nog een losse module of onderdeel van de nieuwe (en geweldige) Thunar file manager...

----------

## Q-collective

 *OneInchMen wrote:*   

> Xffm 4.3.3.1 kan icons op de desktop zetten... Dit wordt later nog een losse module of onderdeel van de nieuwe (en geweldige) Thunar file manager...

 

Ze kunnen het beide gaan doen.

----------

